# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Rosacea problemen

## Hadeetje

Hallo, de laatste berichten die ik gelezen heb op dit forum, over rosacea, zijn al enkele jaren oud.

Zijn er nog steeds mensen op dit forum, die last hebben van rosacea?
Voor diegene die het interessant vinden, heb ik over deze huidziekte informatie gevonden, waaruit blijkt dat Rosacea en eten veel met elkaar te maken hebben, en dat zelfs het gebruik van de in de forums genoemde zalf de kwaal alleen maar verergeren.
Het is juist de bedoeling dat door het volgen van een goed dieet, waarbij men
de voedingsmiddelen vermijdt, men een balans creeert, waarbij de rosacea aanzienlijk zal verminderen.
Deze informatie vond ik op www.rosaceainfo.nl

----------


## merel2

Hallo , ja hier is wel iemand nog met rosacea  :Wink: 
Al bijna 25 jaar rosacea dus ervaring genoeg ermee.
Het is niet alleen voeding bij rosacea. 
De ergste boosdoeners zijn vaak hormonen en stress.
Maar voeding kan wel een beetje mee helpen daar ben ik wel mee eens.
Ik laat nu zuivel staan en de grote ontstekingen zijn weg.
Verder slik ik veel voedingssupplementen. 


Gr. Merel

----------


## Hadeetje

Dank je wel voor je reactie.
Natuurlijk stress en hormonen zijn vaak aanleiding tot een heleboel lichamelijke kwalen.
Dat is waar. En de een krijgt bijvoorbeeld veel last van eczeem, zoals ik, en de ander veel last van rosacea. Het is allebei erg om mee te leven.
Waarom krijgt bij spanningsvolle gebeurtenissen, het huid zwaar te verduren?
Het zou niet zo moeten zijn. 

Maar houdt dit in dat je eigenlijk wel genoegen neemt net hoe het nu gaat?
Je hebt er bij neergelegd.
Want dit werkt?

Of heb je alles al geprobeerd, inclusief de methode van Patricia Hellema?

En vind je het wel best zo.


Nou ja, ik wou dit even posten, misschien kon ik er mensen mee helpen.

In ieder geval bedankt voor je reactie.

----------


## koekoekje

Hallo merel,
Ook al 14 jaar rosacea, en idd stress, hormonen zijn bij mij ook grote boosdoeners. 
Bepaalde voeding verergert het ook bij mij.
Ben niet te vinden voor de verkoopstechnieken zoals die van Hadeetje, je komt ze op elk forum tegen...
Als je ns met een lotgenoot wil babbellen, dan zie ik het wel.
groetjes!!

----------


## Hadeetje

Verkooptechieken? Ja, misschien wel. Ik heb eigenlijk nog nooit wat verkocht, maar verkooptechnieken heb ik niet. Ik verkoop dit produkt wel, maar sta er dan ook wel achter. `Het wil echter niet zeggen, dat ik er geen gevoel bij heb.
Ik heb zelf jaren lang last van eczeem, wat niet hetzelfde is, maar wat wel verergert bij stress. Heb ook rode plekken op m'n lichaam, en het jeukt verschrikkelijk, alleen wordt het bij mij, zover ik weet, niet verergert door voedingsmiddelen, dus kan ik deze methode niet uitproberen. Natuurlijk is dat niet te vergelijken met rosacea, want dat heeft ook nog een geestelijk impact.
Maar wel weet ik dat deze methode werkt, maar daarvoor moet je me vertrouwen, of zelf onderzoeken. Ik zou het fijn vinden als het voor jou ook werkt.
Maar goed, dat is niet aan mij.
Ik mag mezelf echter kenbaar maken.
Maar misschien moet het wel wat eerlijker. Maar ik heb geen training gehad of iets dergelijks. In ieder geval bedankt voor je reactie.

----------


## koekoekje

Na al die jaren met rosacea te hebben geleefd, kan ik zeggen dat het erg veel met stress en hormonen te maken heeft. Ik ben nu stilaan in de pre overgang, en doordat ik soms een paar maanden niet ongesteld ben, en dan weer wel, heb ik meer klachten. De triggers moet iedereen voor zichzelf een beetje uitzoeken. Het heeft volgens mij ook veel met vitaminetekorten te maken. Ik neem elke dag een zinktablet, en regelmatig een vitamine B kuur die speciaal uitgebalanceerd is voor huidproblemen. Sommige B's kunnen de klachten verergeren, dus goed uitkijken voordat je begint te slikken. En, je eerst laten prikken op eventuele tekorten natuurlijk.
Voeding: ik verergen de rosacea met alcohol (voornamelijk rode wijn), sojaprodukten, chinees, en zuivel. Maar dat kan voor iedereen anders zijn.
Ik denk dat jouw methode's waarschijnlijk hierop neerkomen. En hadeetje, enerzijds zeg je dat je nog nooit wat hebt verkocht, en anderzijds zeg je dat je je produkt wel verkoopt.
En eczeem: laat je eens testen op allergie, daar zul je een heel eind verder mee komen!!
Groetjes

----------


## Hadeetje

Ik zou zeggen, en vooral op forums, blijf alert.
Ik zal mijzelf even verduidelijken.

Met: IK heb nog nooit wat verkocht, bedoel ik dat ik nog nooit wat verkocht heb. Ik ben sinds kort op dit gebied begonnen, om te kijken of ik geld kan verdienen met internet. Dus via deze site probeer ik wel een produkt te verkopen. Dus dit zijn in feite mijn eerste stappen in deze wereld.
Daardoor heb ik dus ook geen verkooptechnieken, behalve dat als je de mensen wilt bereiken, je dat hoofdzakelijk zal bereiken via forums en startpagina.
Dat wil niet zeggen, dat ik niet achter het produkt sta.
En dat het waarde kan hebben voor mensen met rosacea.
Misschien is het verkeerd in jouw ogen, om geld te verdienen via de ellende van anderen, maar dit produkt komt wel van iemand die zelf te kampen heeft met rosacea en zelf op het idee is gekomen om dit te verkopen via internet. En ik denk ook wel om zoveel mogelijk mensen te helpen met dit probleem.

En aan een kant heb ik zoiets van baadt het niet, dan schaadt het ook niet,
want het is voornamelijk informatie, en geen zalfjes of zo.
Het enige wat je kwijt bent, is geld, maar als je al zo lang rosacea heb, heb je waarschijnlijk al heel veel geld uitgegeven aan deze huidziekte.

En inderdaad, je tip over eczeem, om te kijken of het ook met allergie te maken zal hebben, zal ik zeker in gedachten nemen.
Maar tot nu toe heeft het volgens mij voornamelijk te maken met de spanningen om me heen, en je hebt twee types eczeem zover ik heb ontdekt, namelijk de eczeem dat inderdaad afkomstig is van allergie, en eczeem veroorzaakt door spanningen.

Maar even tussen twee haakjes, heb je de site bekeken?
www.rosaceainfo.nl

Je kunt natuurlijk altijd vragen stellen aan me.
En ik vind het goed dat je me op m'n vingers tikt, zo blijf ik ook alert.

De keuze is altijd aan jezelf.

----------


## koekoekje

Hadeetje,

Ik heb helemaal nog niet zoveel geld aan rosacea uitgegeven, omdat de huidverzorgingsprodukten die ietsje milder zijn, helemaal niet zoveel duurder zijn dan de 'gewone' huidprodukten.
De vitaminesupplementen (B en zink) vallen ook goed mee in prijs. 
Ja, hoor, ik ken uw site, jaren geleden al 'ns bekeken. Mijn huidspecialiste heeft me er voor gewaarschuwd om er niet mee in zee te gaan. En gelijk heeft ze.

----------


## merel2

Koekoekje , ja het kan best met tekorten ook te maken hebben .( hoeft natuurlijk niet )
Niet alleen vitaminen maar ook mineralen. Dat zou kunnen komen als je veel antibiotica er voor hebt geslikt.
Ook wat je van voeding schrijft kan zo zijn. Triggers gaan opzoeken , is bij ieder anders.
Ook smaakversterker E621 kan klachten geven . 
Wat jij slikt B-vitaminen en zink , deze zijn erg belangrijk bij huidklachten.
Ik koop verder ook niets meer voor rosacea, heb al zoveel geprobeerd.
Ik ga nu met dit bezig wat jij ook schrijft.
Letten op voeding en voedingsupplementen.
Ik merk ook dat hormonen en stress ook boosdoeners zijn.

----------


## Hadeetje

Hallo Koekoekje,

Jammer van je argwaan. 
Want ik ben niet je vijand.
Het is jammer dat je me zo behandelt.

Maar goed. Als je er niet in gelooft, dan geloof je er gewoon niet in.
Wat ik alleen niet snap is, dat je zegt dat je mijn site jaren geleden al bekeken heb?
Dat vind ik knap, want ik ben nog maar twee maanden operationeel.

En ik probeer je geen knollen voor citroenen te verkopen.

Het enige wat ik eigenlijk verkoop is informatie. Een handleiding hoe je met je rosacea
om kan gaan.

Het is niet iets wat je rosacea kan verergeren.
Minstens zal het je iets verduidelijken wat je misschien nog niet wist.

Ik snap ook niet dat je huidspecialist het je afgeraden heeft, want haar voornaamste
doel zal moeten zijn, om jouw van je rosacea af te helpen.

Sterker nog, je hebt hier een 100 % niet goed geld terug aktie.
Heeft je Huidspecialist dat ook?

Maar goed. ik moet iedereen in z'n waarde laten, en zal ook niet verder aandringen.
De keuze ligt altijd bij de mens zelf

Ik dacht dat ik tot nu toe vrij eerlijk ben geweest.

Wel ben ik blij dat jullie mij een stuk informatie geven, waarmee ik wat meer hoogte krijg,
van hoe mensen met rosacea omgaan.

Je leest er zoveel over op internet, maar het is toch weer bij iedereen anders.
Er valt in ieder geval nog een heleboel te ontdekken.

Bedankt,

Groetjes,
Hadeetje

----------


## merel2

Hallo Hadeetje,
Ik vind juist Uw site wel heel goed. 
Dit is ook mooi voor als je net de diagose hebt gekregen van Rosacea. 
Het is een vervelende huidziekte en zo hebben ze direkt al veel informatie.
Dit was er 25 jaar geleden niet en dat vond ik wel jammer.
Ik ben zelf heel veel te weten gekomen en dan ook in de natuurlijke geneeswijzen via internet.
Door zo veel...zo veel te proberen , ben ik nu echt gestopt met van alles uit te gaan proberen.
De vele antibiotica kuren hebben me niet veel goed gedaan.
Maar had wel vitamine tekorten en een aantal net op de ondergrens.
Zo kreeg ik buiten Rosacea om nog meer klachten .
Ik ga nu naar een orthomoleculair arts en wordt nu bij mijn voedingsstoffen tekorten geholpen. 
Ook krijg ik nu even steun voor mijn Rosacea.
Toch blijf ik er bij dat Rosacea bijna niet weg te krijgen is .
Vooral als de hormonen weer erg hun kop gaan opsteken.
Ik laat het verder rusten , want heeft mij echt handen vol geld gekost om van allerlei dingen te gaan uitproberen.
Creme of zalfjes , en dan weer andere make up . 
Dan weer cranberrycapsules , dat zou goed zijn omdat er ook veel met Rosacea de helicobacterpylori hebben.
Dus dat weer een jaar geslikt enz enz....
IK ga nu voor de veodingssuplementen en zeker opletten met voeding.
Bij mij is citroen , de smaakversterker E621 en ook wijn die mijn klachten toch doet verergeren.
Ik laat nu alle zuivel staan . 
Op aanraden van mij ortho arts en toch waren heel snel mijn dikke plekken-ontstekingen weg.
Nu heb ik nog restjes op mijn huid . Kan het niet weg krijgen.
Maar ik maak me er niet druk meer om. 
Groet, Merel

----------


## Hadeetje

hallo merel,

Het lijkt mij vreselijk om te hebben. Ik vind het al erg om eczeem te hebben, omdat dat al vreselijk jeukt. 
Maar bij rosacea komt er vaak nog een geestelijk aspect bij. Soms zijn er mensen die zich ervoor schamen, en/of angsten ontwikkelen, wat ik zou kunnen begrijpen.

Je kunt bijvoorbeeld niet lekker in de zon zitten, want dat verergert het juist, of niet gewoon ongestoord genieten van een glas alcohol, wetende dat dat je weer op gaat breken.Lijkt me absoluut geen pretje.

Als ik foto's zie, dan heb ik het idee dat ik het beste maar gewoon "blij" moet zijn, dat ik eczeem heb, want dat gaat wel weer over.

Weet je, als ik nu jouw informatie lees, is het dan geen idee voor jou, om jouw kennis via het internet te verspreiden, als voorbeeld voor anderen? Kijk, je doet al veel met de informatie die je op dit forum zet, maar misschien kun jij met jouw kennis een voorbeeld zijn voor anderen die nieuw zijn met deze ziekte.

Ik leer op dit moment heel veel over internet marketing,en hoe je ermee om moet gaan.
Is het geen idee om een ebook te schrijven over jouw ervaringen?

Ik weet niet hoe je situatie is, maar ik denk dat je best wel informatie over kunt brengen, over deze huidziekte.
JIj kunt met je informatie zorgen, dat een heleboel mensen bepaalde zaken niet hoeven te proberen, wat hun weer veel geld zal besparen.

Het is maar een idee hoor, want voordat ik hieraan begon wist ik nog niet wat rosacea betekende.

Enfin, zoals ik al zei, het is maar een hersenspinsel.

Ik ga slapen, ik moet weer vroeg op.

Groetjes,
Hadeetje

----------


## gideonp

Dag allemaal,

In het kader van mijn extra onderzoek aan de HvA in Amsterdam doe ik in opdracht van de HvA en een externe organisatie onderzoek naar Rosacea in Nederland. Zoals algemeen bekend zijn er weinig oplossingen voor Rosacea. Door middel van dit onderzoek wil ik het probleem duidelijk in kaart brengen en kijken of er harder gewerkt kan worden aan een oplossing.

Je doet me dus een groot plezier door deel te nemen aan de enquête. Dus heb je regelmatig last van Rosacea? Vul dan mijn enquête in. De enquete is anoniem.

Tevens maak je kans op een Bol.com cadeaubon t.w.v. €25,- !

Alvast hartelijk dan voor het invullen van de enquête.

www.thesistools.com/rosacea

----------


## sandervdmeer

Ik heb er ook veel last van. Heb van alles geprobeerd. Zelfs speciale diëten hielpen niet bij mij. Maar ik heb nu een supermiddel gevonden. Het heet gladskin. Dit dood alleen de slechte bacteriën op de huid en laat de goede zitten. Het werkt direct en je kunt het online bestellen via www.gladskin.com . Ik ben er zeer tevreden over en kan het jullie ook aanraden.

Gr. Sander

----------


## Frenkie

Graag wil ik Jullie Deze Baanbrekende Methode laten zien van Patricia Hellema!

Omdat Deze Methode Gezichten Overal Ter Wereld Geneest, en Het Geheim kan zijn Tegen Jouw Rosacea! Stop Rosacea NU! Ongeacht hoe Chronisch je Denkt dat het is!

Ben jij dus klaar om jezelf eindelijk van Rosacea te bevrijden??

Klik op onderstaande Link!
http://stop-rosacea-nu.blogspot.nl/

----------


## wizzy

> Ik zou zeggen, en vooral op forums, blijf alert.
> Ik zal mijzelf even verduidelijken.
> 
> Met: IK heb nog nooit wat verkocht, bedoel ik dat ik nog nooit wat verkocht heb. Ik ben sinds kort op dit gebied begonnen, om te kijken of ik geld kan verdienen met internet. Dus via deze site probeer ik wel een produkt te verkopen. Dus dit zijn in feite mijn eerste stappen in deze wereld.
> Daardoor heb ik dus ook geen verkooptechnieken, behalve dat als je de mensen wilt bereiken, je dat hoofdzakelijk zal bereiken via forums en startpagina.
> Dat wil niet zeggen, dat ik niet achter het produkt sta.
> En dat het waarde kan hebben voor mensen met rosacea.
> Misschien is het verkeerd in jouw ogen, om geld te verdienen via de ellende van anderen, maar dit produkt komt wel van iemand die zelf te kampen heeft met rosacea en zelf op het idee is gekomen om dit te verkopen via internet. En ik denk ook wel om zoveel mogelijk mensen te helpen met dit probleem.
> 
> ...


ik sluit mij aan met de bovenstaande post, vooral de laatste de keuze licht altijd bij de persoon....nooit laten beinvloeden op geen enkele manier dan ook. Verder leuke discussie en leerrijk.

----------


## breinos

Ziet er hier heel stil uit. Ik test nu sinds 3 weken Gladskin na artikel in krant. Nu al veel minder rode huid en jeuk. Benieuwd of ik er helemaal vanaf kom na eerder een jaar veel geld uitgeven :-(!

----------


## maria5753

RosaRex tegen Rosacea - http://shytobuy.nl Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.

----------

